
Ask HN: How do I become a better interviewer? - z1mm32m4n
Pretty much everyone agrees that interviews are a terrible measure of fit for a job role. I frequently see articles that discuss strategies for getting better at being interviewed or solving interview questions.<p>However, I can&#x27;t help but think part of the problem with interviews is that we lose sight of the fact that interviews are a two-way street between the interviewer and the candidate.<p>What qualities do good interviewers share? What resources informed the way you interview now?
======
jotux
I think people should just do this:
[https://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/03/06/the-hiring-
post/](https://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/03/06/the-hiring-post/)

------
DigitalKB
Hi there - ex professional recruiter here.

I used to think I was a horrible interviewer. The best advice I ever got as a
recruiter was to ask about what motivates a person. And ask why. A lot.

The best interview I ever had was at Amazon. They didn't just ask why, they
asked how. Basically, ask questions about what a person did - not what they
would theoretically do / how they would solve a problem - and why they did
them. Past success is indicative of future performance. And I ended up getting
the job.

------
commenttolearn
I actually just watched this Pluralsight course:

[https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/successful-technical-
int...](https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/successful-technical-interview-
interviewers)

Short, easy to consume and full of great advice.

